# Trailer roof repair



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a FEMA trailer with the "canvas" roof. I think the materials is actually DPMS, but not sure exactly. The edge of the roof is "fish mouthing" releasing from the side of the trailer in short 2 or 3" sections, two or three times per side. Apparently the roofing wasn't actually captured under the trim piece there, rather caulked down to the top of it. 

Bottomline is I need some suggestions on process and materials to make this repair. I can do the work, I just need to know what to do and what to use. I am thinking 3M 5200 caulk and possibly a roofing type screw with a neoprene gasket. 

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hydrasports,

Not sure what effect the 3M 5200 would have on the rubber roof (EPDM or PTO) but that stuff works on a lot of applications.
You might try eternabond tape or a similar product to do the repair. The tape comes in various widths 2",4",6",8" etc & lengths.

Here are a couple of links, one describes the product & the other is a short video of a repair. This product can be found at most RV parts stores.

http://www.eternabond.com/RoofSeal-p/rv-rs.htm

http://www.eternabond.com/articles.asp?id=197

Good luck.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Photos of BEFORE and AFTER repair would be fantastic.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, EPDM is the material. DPMS is a mfgr for a AR rifles!!!! You can tell what I have on my mind. Thanks for the links. That tape looks like it might work.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

DICOR probably made the roof. I think silicone products are specifically not recommended. Also don't use a distilled petroleum to clean it.
Look in here:
http://dicorproducts.com/catalog/roof-products/


----------

